# California Bill AB 1289 requires deeper background checks of Uber, Lyft drivers



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*http://www.sacbee.com/news/politics-government/capitol-alert/article34043355.html*


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

How do you do a criminal background check on a 55 year old man who has only been in the US much less California only 5 years?

Does anybody have that ability?


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

what are the chances this bill dies in committee.. I'd say 95.7%


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> How do you do a criminal background check on a 55 year old man who has only been in the US much less California only 5 years?


Interpol? Or is that fictional from "The Man from U.N.C.L.E.?"


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

I support less ride share drivers on the street, oops I mean stronger background checks.


----------



## Gretzky (Aug 1, 2015)

UberComic said:


> I support less ride share drivers on the street, oops I mean stronger background checks.


Ding ding ding! Lets do this!!!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Please cast your vote in *Ongoing Poll | Fingerprint Background Checks & Drug Tests*


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

What is the thinking here? These issues have either been defeated in the past or left to die in committee. Is this a publicity stunt, or is there an actual change of heart in Sacramento?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

KevinH said:


> What is the thinking here? These issues have either been defeated in the past or left to die in committee. Is this a publicity stunt, or is there an actual change of heart in Sacramento?


Who knows...perhaps LA & SF Dist. Attorneys' Uber Background Checks Lawsuit had something to do it:

*#UberFELONY | Excerpts from LA and SF Dist. Attys. Uber Background Checks Lawsuit*


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Who knows...perhaps LA & SF Dist. Attorneys' Uber Background Checks Lawsuit had something to do it:
> 
> *#UberFELONY | Excerpts from LA and SF Dist. Attys. Uber Background Checks Lawsuit*


Hey Chi! haven't conversed in a while..thanks for posting (again). Did you see this one?

http://therideshareguy.com/ubers-chinese-rival-didi-kuaidi-quietly-backs-its-u-s-rival-lyft/

Different subjects I know but great reading.


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

Does anyone know if this passed? Also what about AB465 that would kill arbitration clauses for most employment contracts?


----------



## Lack9133 (Mar 26, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> How do you do a criminal background check on a 55 year old man who has only been in the US much less California only 5 years?
> 
> Does anybody have that ability?


Not sure. I know taxi company that I work for requires drivers to have a valid US drivers license for a minimum of five years before they can drive. I would assume that is one of the reasons why.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

KevinH said:


> Does anyone know if this passed? Also what about AB465 that would kill arbitration clauses for most employment contracts?


here is link you can use to find out:

http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

KevinH said:


> Does anyone know if this passed? Also what about AB465 that would kill arbitration clauses for most employment contracts?


Sorry, this one is better:

http://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billSearchClient.xhtml


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

<-------Supports both



UberComic said:


> I support less ride share drivers on the street, oops I mean stronger background checks.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

KevinH said:


> Does anyone know if this passed? Also what about AB465 that would kill arbitration clauses for most employment contracts?


Thanks for the post, had not heard of this bill before,

http://m.ocregister.com/articles/arbitration-683592-workers-companies.html


----------

